# Injectable Safe-Strip



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Since I need to stay up until 4 this morning to try and rest my clock for painting after hours at the golf course, I find myself spending a lot of time on painttalk.
Has anyone used the TWP companion Safe strip injectable stripper? I could get a steal on a couple gallons for a project I have planned.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

thought there was either a thread or talk in a thread about using something like this.. was it here or CT?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

By far the best downstream injectable stripper.. will melt 90% of finishes within minutes. The average deck can be coated with 3 gallons.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

great, thanks Ken! Is it pretty paint safe? Or will I need to mask?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

(removing Wolman F and P)


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

What's the condition of the finish? If its not a ten year old oxidized coating, you should be fine. I always pre-wet siding, plants, glass and anything nearby just to be safe.

F&P can be a bit of a pain. If your downstream setup is good (the right injector, the right gun, 150' of hose or less) you should be good to go. Don't forget the acidic brightener to pH balance the deck after stripping.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Your the best Ken, thanks! Yah its durations that i put on last year. She has 3 decks that i put F and P on two years ago that are still repelling water but she no longer likes how they look. I was going to try Rymar on them hoping the color does not dull as fast (One is a covered front porch and one is shaded by the house and a tree). If not Rymar, what might you suggest? A.C.?


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

tsunamicontract said:


> Your the best Ken, thanks! Yah its durations that i put on last year. She has 3 decks that i put F and P on two years ago that are still repelling water but she no longer likes how they look. I was going to try Rymar on them hoping the color does not dull as fast (One is a covered front porch and one is shaded by the house and a tree). If not Rymar, what might you suggest? A.C.?


Have you used TWP? If so, do you like it? IF not, why dont you like it?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Your the best Ken, thanks! Yah its durations that i put on last year. She has 3 decks that i put F and P on two years ago that are still repelling water but she no longer likes how they look. I was going to try Rymar on them hoping the color does not dull as fast (One is a covered front porch and one is shaded by the house and a tree). If not Rymar, what might you suggest? A.C.?


yep, I love the A/C


----------

